# VapeCon2016 budget and Shopping/Wish list



## DeeJona (18/8/16)

I thought it well starting a thread (my apologies' if their is already something similar) on to get an idea on what vapers shopping list of wish list is going to look like for VapeCon2016...
Added side benefit would help the vendors stock-up before hand.

*I am keen to get the following:*


Nitecore D4 charger
Mech mod - Limitless
MEch Sleeves
Wire - a Shizz lot
Limitless+ RTDA - Light Blue

Budget (As per approval from my POD) R3000k on kit and R600max on beer.


----------



## Kyli3boi (18/8/16)

Unfortunately my budget is low so will just be getting batteries and limitless mech mod


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/16)

Budget... budget...
O yes, that other part of the credit card...
Whatever is available....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (18/8/16)

For me

RX2/3
Batteries
Geekvape Mini
Juices
free stuff (give aways and comps)
just meet everyone


----------



## DeeJona (18/8/16)

Seems like vendors need to stock up on limitless mechs 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/8/16)

if i write down numbers, my budget might depress me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## moolies86 (18/8/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> if i write down numbers, my budget might depress me.


I just made the mistake to write out a budget for the month at least we are getting a voucher paid into our compliment card for working on a public holiday lol so that's probably going to make up the bulk of my budget for VapeCon,looking to buy some diy supplies,some of the new juices and Vape apparel


----------



## Tisha (19/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Budget... budget...
> O yes, that other part of the credit card...
> Whatever is available....



I have a target to achieve on @SAVaper credit card...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Scouse45 (19/8/16)

If ive worked this all out correctly and budgeted very carefully for vapecon I may be able to splash out and get myself...

1. 1 can of Diet Coke...

Ag no man

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## therazia (19/8/16)

Definitely getting an RX 2/3
DIY Stuff
2 New sets of batteries
Flavours for days and then I'll most likely give in and get a Limitless RDTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/8/16)

I really shouldn't be spending much, might get some odd's and ends.
Some cotton, tweezers, wire cutters. Nothing big or too pricey though


----------



## Cruzz_33 (19/8/16)

I'm hoping for 
-Lavabox 75 
- Around 10 batts 
- LUC 6 bay charger 
-black serpent mini or mini 25

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (19/8/16)

I am hoping for a Black Mage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slav (19/8/16)

I am hoping for a x cube ultra by some miracle. Otherwise rx 2/3. Batts and charger

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (20/8/16)

12mg juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (20/8/16)

I can only get there around 2, so basically whatever scraps are left.


----------



## wihann (20/8/16)

I am looking at
*i stick pico
*VM XXX ejuice (12mg)
*some batteries
*diy e juice
And hopefully a charger if the budget stil allows

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie (20/8/16)

I'll just buy some stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------

